

How not to write an API: How Amazon got it wrong - mistermumble
https://medium.com/on-coding/how-not-to-write-an-api-54f9331db2d8

======
sridhar87
Their SDK's doesn't sound like human-written SDKs, I guess these might have
been auto-generated.

Disclaimer: I have worked at Amazon and have known some of their internal
systems. So very much likely above is the case ;)

------
untitaker_
>$request = new MarketplaceWebServiceOrders_Model_ListOrdersRequest();

The underscores indicate that this was written (or generated) at a time where
real namespaces were not an option.

------
smt88
Seems like the API is fine. The documentation and PHP implementation are your
real complaints here. Amazon docs are always utter garbage, so no surprise
there.

If it bothers you so much, get a 3rd-party lib and consume the web API
directly.

The real title should be, "How not to support an API".

